# Help needed



## Lighean (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi everybody. I am in the way to do recovery from my first catalytic converter. I am reading Hoke and a lot of threads from the forum although at the beginning my first interest was finding mineral testing methods rather than recovery/refining but this winter was long, and here I am . I bought the DVD from LazarSteve and did the leaching with HCl\Cl. The problem that I face is that when I filtered the leach, I did get a lot of something that was looking like salt (NaCl) but was not. I washed the filter in water and heat it up, it did not dissolve. It dissolves in hot diluted HCL but when it cools down, it separate itself like it was at the beginning. In the second picture is the white substance in hot water. When in solution (hot), the test with stannous chloride is pinkish, the first picture. What substance is this and if it has, how can I remove(precipitate) the values from it.


Thanks for reading


----------



## butcher (Mar 29, 2014)

There are several metal salts that are white, besides sodium, I am curious, will a little of this white salt dissolve in boiling water? 

The reason, ask is if leaded gasoline was used with the vehicles catalytic converter, it would have ruin the catalyst and contaminate it with lead deposits.

If it does dissolve in boiling hot water, and precipitates back out of the water when the water is cooled, it is a good chance of being lead, there are other tests if you wished to further test the salts.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 30, 2014)

was it a diesel cat?


----------



## Lighean (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for your replay. I boil it in hot water but it did not dissolve until i added little HCl. Is not from a diesel engine.


Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Lighean (Mar 31, 2014)

The solution, when I use a little HCl is passing trough the slow filter when is hot. Can I drop the values with Zinc while the solution is hot and keeping it hot filter it ?
I have some questions regarding dissolving with AR and de-NOxing. 
When I try minerals (ores), I always use excess, so I always see the brown fumes of NOx, otherwise I might not have enough acid to dissolve all the metals, and PGMs go in solution last.
However, when dissolving by adding a little HNO3 at a time, when do I know that is starting to be too much HNO3 ? 
I noticed that the q-tips/spot plate revert to the initial color of the solution after several hours after the test with SnCl if I have free Nitric and the result is not Cssius purple. Can I assume that, when I de-Nox the AR, the de-NOxing is finished if the SnCl test of the solution did not change the color for let-s say, 12 hours ?


Your help is needed and appreciated.
Thank you for reading the post.


----------

